# Ische



## Whodunit

Ich war überrascht, als ich dieses Wort im Duden finde konnte. Es ist jiddisch-hebräischen Ursprungs und bedeutet "Mädchen/Freundin". Und in genau dieser Bedeutung wird es umgangssprachlich und scherzhaft in meiner Gegend oft verwendet. Jeder versteht es hier sofort, aber ohne Kontext hätte ich es natürlich nicht kapiert:

Na, wie heißt deine neue Ische?
Ach, gib's doch zu. Ich hab' dich doch gestern mit deiner Ische auf'm Schulhof geseh'n.

Allerdings sprechen wir es - im Gegensatz zum Duden - mit einem langen I aus, also etwas Iesche, damit es nicht mit der Dialektform "ische" von "ich" verwechselt wird.

Meine Frage also: Ist dieses Wort bei euch auch verbreitet oder kanntet ihr das Wort bisher gar nicht?


----------



## FloVi

Doch, kannte ich, allerdings mit kurzem I.


----------



## Henryk

> Meine Frage also: Ist dieses Wort bei euch auch verbreitet oder kanntet ihr das Wort bisher gar nicht?


In Berlin hab ich's, wie ich glaube, noch nicht so oft, wenn überhaupt, gehört. Unten in Thüringen ist es aber sehr verbreitet.



> Allerdings sprechen wir es - im Gegensatz zum Duden - mit einem langen I aus, also etwas Iesche, damit es nicht mit der Dialektform "ische" von "ich" verwechselt wird.


Ich kenne es mit kurzem "i".


----------



## Lykurg

Ich kenne es mit langem I, habe es aber nur selten gehört (und nie selbst benutzt).


----------



## Ralf

Auch bei uns ist es hin und wieder zu hören, wenn auch nicht allzu oft. Es wird entweder betont scherzhaft oder salopp/respektlos verwendet und mit _langem_ "I" gesprochen.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Interessant, dass sowohl die Variante mit langem als auch die mit kurzem I verbreitet ist. Klar, Ralf, wird es mehr oder weniger scherzhaft verwendet. Mich würde nach euren Antworten (und natürlich freue ich mich noch auf weitere) interessieren, wie lange es dieses Wort denn schon gibt. Ist es ein neueres Modewort? 

Wird es im Jiddischen und Hebräischen überhaupt so verwendet (nicht nur in der Bedeutung von "Frau", sondern auch als abwertende und scherzhafte Bezeichnung jemandes "Freundin")? Ist es in Österreich und der Schweiz überhaupt bekannt?


----------



## Henryk

> Wird es im Jiddischen und Hebräischen überhaupt so verwendet (nicht nur in der Bedeutung von "Frau", sondern auch als abwertende und scherzhafte Bezeichnung jemandes "Freundin")?


Ich kenne es lediglich als umgangssprachliches Wort für "Freundin", ohne jegliche pejorative Konnotation.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ich kenne es lediglich als umgangssprachliches Wort für "Freundin", ohne jegliche pejorative Konnotation.


 
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt beleidigend sein; es wird aber, wenn überhaupt, dann immer scherzhaft verwendet. Man wird kaum zu seinen Eltern gehen und ihnen seine "Ische" vorstellen, oder? 

Ich habe nebenbei auch das hebräische Wort אשה (= ishah?) gefunden und es wird im Wörterbuch ganz normal als Übersetzung für "Frau" angeboten.


----------



## Henryk

> Man wird kaum zu seinen Eltern gehen und ihnen seine "Ische" vorstellen, oder?


Eh, doch.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe nebenbei auch das hebräische Wort אשה (= ishah?) gefunden und es wird im Wörterbuch ganz normal als Übersetzung für "Frau" angeboten.



Das hat nicht viel zu sagen, es ist ja nicht selten, dass man Lehnwörter  abwertend einsetzt, um den entsprechenden "eigenen" Begriff wertfrei zu halten. Um beim Jiddischen zu bleiben, "Mischpoke" ist dort neutral, während wir es eher abfällig für die Familie einsetzen.


----------



## übermönch

In südhessen wird dies nicht benutzt, wahrscheinlich da es dem hiesigen Wort für 'ich', I/Isch/Ische sehr ähnlich ist. 


FloVi said:


> Das hat nicht viel zu sagen, es ist ja nicht selten, dass man Lehnwörter  abwertend einsetzt, um den entsprechenden "eigenen" Begriff wertfrei zu halten. Um beim Jiddischen zu bleiben, "Mischpoke" ist dort neutral, während wir es eher abfällig für die Familie einsetzen.


Nun, ich bin mir äußerst sicher, dass bei den odessitischen Juden 'Mischpucha' nicht nur für Familie, sondern auch abwertend für 'Sippe', 'Bande' oder 'Gesellschaft' benutzt wird.


----------



## Paskovich

Wir hier benutzen das eigentlich ganz häufig für "Mädchen".
Ausgesprochen wird es, wie es geschrieben wird, also mit einem kurzen "i".


----------



## jester.

Hier in NRW habe ich es bisher nur mit kruzem I gehört.

Wenn ich das Wort höre, hat es für mich doch einen gewissen abwertenden Beigeschmack...


----------



## MrMagoo

jester. said:


> Hier in NRW habe ich es bisher nur mit kruzem I gehört.
> 
> Wenn ich das Wort höre, hat es für mich doch einen gewissen abwertenden Beigeschmack...


 

Stimme Dir voll zu, jester.
"Ische" ist recht bekannt hier, meist mit abwertendem Beigeschmack und mit kurzem "I".

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Das hat nicht viel zu sagen, es ist ja nicht selten, dass man Lehnwörter abwertend einsetzt, um den entsprechenden "eigenen" Begriff wertfrei zu halten. Um beim Jiddischen zu bleiben, "Mischpoke" ist dort neutral, während wir es eher abfällig für die Familie einsetzen.


 
Ich werde mal einen hebräischen Muttersprachler (oder Elias  ) fragen, ob אשה in ihrer Sprache auch abwertend eingesetzt werden kann. 

In der Zwischenzeit bedanke ich mich noch für die anderen Meinungen. Wenn es also "ische" auch als Dialektform für "ich" gibt, wird in dem jeweiligen Gebiet eher das lange I bevorzugt, denke ich.


----------



## beclija

Ich kenn's nicht, obwohl das Wienerische insgesamt recht viel jiddisches Vokabular hat.


----------



## Sharilyn

Hier in Freiburg gibt's das Wort "ische" auch (mit kurzem "i"). Ich kenne es NUR im erwähnten negativen Sinne... Die Jungs reden untereinander von ihren "Ischen" würden das aber eher nicht tun wenn die Damen anwesend sind...


----------



## Kajjo

Im Norddeutschen habe ich das Wort "Ische" noch nie gehört und hätte es auch nicht verstanden.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Im Norddeutschen habe ich das Wort "Ische" noch nie gehört und hätte es auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Ohne Kontext kann man es nicht verstehen, wenn man es noch nie vorher gehört hat. Aber im folgenden Dialog wäre es dir doch verständlich, oder?

A: Na, wie geht's deiner Ische?
B: Ach, mir wurst. Wir ha'm gestern schluss gemacht.

Ein negatives, aber verständliches Beispiel (), welches du verstehen solltest, ohne tagelang darüber nachgrübeln zu müssen. Ich habe eine Freundin aus meiner Region aus Neugier gefragt, sie kannte das Wort aber auch nicht. Dann habe ich es in den entsprechenden Kontext gebracht - et voilà: verstanden. 

Ich denke, dass es unter Jungen verständlichen ist, Mädchen würden es wohl kaum verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> A: Na, wie geht's deiner Ische?
> B: Ach, mir wurst. Wir ha'm gestern schluss gemacht.


Klar, in einem solchen Kontext hätte ich es sofort verstanden. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig Kontext ist! 

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Ich werde mal einen hebräischen Muttersprachler (oder Elias  ) fragen, ob אשה in ihrer Sprache auch abwertend eingesetzt werden kann.


 Soweit ich weiß ist da Wort _an sich_ nicht abwertend, aber ich glaube, in _jeder_ Sprache kann das jeweilige, normalerweise neutrale Wort für "Frau" leider abwertend eingesetzt werden!  Das ist einfach eine unglückliche Hinterlassenschaft des Patriarchats.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Klar, in einem solchen Kontext hätte ich es sofort verstanden. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig Kontext ist!


I can judge by context if the word is used in a complimentary or negative way, but I would like to see more examples. Perhaps it CAN be used both ways. After all, there are humorous words that can be both negative and positive.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I can judge by context if the word is used in a complimentary or negative way, but I would like to see more examples. Perhaps it CAN be used both ways. After all, there are humorous words that can be both negative and positive.



Well, neither can I. I am almost sure, that it is never complimentary, but often just plain standard for some and humorously for others. I would have understood it as slighty derogative term, not seriously felt either way.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> I can judge by context if the word is used in a complimentary or negative way, but I would like to see more examples. Perhaps it CAN be used both ways. After all, there are humorous words that can be both negative and positive.
> 
> Gaer


 
Well, the context of the example sentences are always nearly the same:

A: Wo hast du denn deine Ische gelassen?
B: Ach, die meckert schon wieder, dass sie zu Hause 'raus muss. Die will doch nicht mit zu Treffen mit euch, weißt du doch! (negative)

A: Ach, da hat sich der Frank aber 'ne tolle Ische geangelt.
B: Ja, ich kenne die. Die geht in meine Klasse. (neutral)

A: Boa, überall stehen die Ischen 'rum und nerven uns Kerle. Warum können die sich nicht mal einen eigenen Platz zum "Dumm-Rumstehen" suchen?
B: Na, echt mal! (pejorative)

"Ische" usually means "Freundin/Mädchen/junge Frau." I'm not sure if there is an English equivalent that covers these meanings, but I guess you can think of good ones.


----------

